
Second Life-maker calls it quits on their VR follow-up – TechCrunch - webmaven
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/24/second-life-maker-calls-it-quits-on-their-vr-follow-up-sansar/
======
webmaven
I posted this because the timing seems unfortunate.

Given all that is happening (and is likely to continue happening) to restrict
people's travel and participation in shared events, shouldn't social virtual
reality platforms see increased adoption?

